# Bug Zapper advice



## Marv (Jul 10, 2008)

I'm thinking about getting a bug zapper. If I do, should I put it right outside my garage doors or actually inside the garage?

Is there a platform to catch the dead bugs after they are zapped to death or do they just fall on the ground?

Can anyone recommend a good brand?


----------



## Ross (Jul 14, 2008)

You might find one or two on the floor from time to time but most of them come with a little catch guard so as not to leave yucky dead bugs laying around.

How you clean them out, however, is beyond me. But I would I really like to know if anyone else on here knows the answer to that question.


----------



## Bushytails (Jul 14, 2008)

Unplug.  take outside.  Hose off.  

--Bushytails


----------

